
How to measure DevOps success - ohjeez
https://opensource.com/article/18/10/devops-measurement-tools
======
boomka
Wow when trying to leave that page I was hit with some of the worst adware
attacks I have seen. It completely locked my android browser, filled history
with dozens of entries of itself so that I cannot go back, and left me with
some flashy ads that I could only get rid of by closing the tab.

